# Help with a Craftsman shaper



## mnp13 (Apr 20, 2009)

I recently acquired a Craftsman Shaper model number 315.23760
without a manual. I tried to get a manual from Sears but their website is less than user friendly.

It has one bit in it, it's a cylinder with little "blocks" on it that I assume is for smoothing edges? Can I use 1/2 shank router bits in it? It's 1 hp so is considerably more powerful than my router...

I picked it up because my router isn't powerful enough to make crown molding and it was only $30 so even with the proce of bits and lumber it will still be cheaper than buying it! Well... if I can figure out the bits that is. 

Thanks,

Michelle


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Michelle, Hi!*

If you go to Sears Parts Direct.com: http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...**.shcapp3005?modelNumber=315.23760&pop=flush Which I have done here you will find your Reversible shaper. A manual is not available. Most parts are no longer available as well. However, they are excellent about shipping parts to your door and you can use a credit card!:yes:
As far as cutters go I have an older model cast iron Craftsman Rev Shaper , with a 1/2" male arbor which accepts 3 bladed cutters. I don't know if your's has an arbor or a collet/chuck. A shaper has a potential to be dangerous! Please read and UNDERSTAND the operation and the direction of feed, the use of push blocks, minimum lengths to safely use, direction of rotation of the cutter, counter clockwise feeding right to left, and always keep the workpiece BETWEEN you and the bit and the fence. IT does not work like a table saw! Never put the workpiece between the bit and the fence. Kick back will result! Any more questions call or write!:laughing: bill


----------



## tl_foster (Dec 12, 2008)

I just picked up a Craftsman Shaper Model 113.239291. It is in very good shape. I just found this website tonight over on the owwm.org site where it is highly recommended: http://corobcutters.com/index.php 
They have shaper cutters for the 1/2" arbor on the Craftsman Shaper. the prices look very reasonable. As soon as I get the shaper cleaned and ready for service, I'm going to pick up some shaper cutters from these folks. I even saw a deal for six cutters for like $55.00.

Hope this is useful to you.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*tl, Thanks*

Thanks for the link to the cutters, It may not help the OP, but I appreciate it! In fact I wonder if she's out there...Michelle...are you there? :blink: I downloaded a manual from the owwm site as well. Sound like we have the same machine. Mine was agift from a friend who was too scared of it to use it. Probably a good move, for him, and not a bad deal for me. :thumbsup: Regards, bill


----------



## sprnova (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello Michelle
I have a manual and if you want a photo-copy, please let me know via email.
I can copy and send it at no cost.
[email protected]
Thanks
pat


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

This thread is about 4 months old, if Michelle is still around and about time will tell. IMO, a 1 HP shaper isn't really beefy enough to do a good job with crown moulding. Running stock on a shaper should be done with a stock feeder (power feeder).


----------



## ewickerson (Nov 1, 2013)

The manual is available for free download at http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=2887


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Now the thread is about 4 years old.:smile:


----------

